# Pawleys Island Drum 7-13



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

We've been in Surfside all week. Hit the surf every morning from 7 till 10-10:30. Plenty of sand fleas and also wrangled a nice mess of jumping mullet one morning that supplied us with cut bait all week. Things were quite slow all week other than the constant rebaiting due to the over zealous pin fish. My brother in law was down for a couple of days and had never saltwater fished. All he talked about was catching a shark. I had informed him of Horry Co. laws and he was disappointed. After striking out everyday, I decided to pull out one of my drum rigs and put a nice mullet head on and pitched it out as far as I could. I really didn't expect much and went back to feeding the pin fish. After soaking the head for most of the morning the bait runner set sail and the rod bowed over. I looked at my brother in law and said " there ya go, get em". He struggled to get the rod from the holder and I helped him work it in, loosening the drag a little to exaggerate the battle. I have never seen a middle age man so excited when we landed that thing. She measured 45", but it could have been a 700 lb marlin for all he cared. 
The best part of the entire week was our trip to Pawleys Island. I have been quite a few times, but i wanted the wife and kids to get a taste. The real reason is, I wanted better fishing conditions. My wife has become quite stricken with the fishing bug. She has been using one of my first pier rods and I decide it was time to get her a new rod. We ran by Bass Pro and pick out a nice little Penn 8' combo. Next morning, struck out to the south end of Pawleys and set up shop. Found plenty of fleas and started fishing. Some time into it, while I was preoccupied digging for more fleas, I hear hear yell for me about three times. When I turned and looked at her, she was lock up and the rod was headed downward. She had a horrified look on her face from what was on the other end. (Priceless) She has only done battle with some nice whiting and pomps, so the steady pull and stripping of the line had her quite worried. I coached her and we finally got it in to where I could get the leader and drag it in. I couldn't believe it. She had just caught her first Drum and I was excited, while jealous of her. 29", wow.....nice job!! Rebaited and what do you know, some time had past and now her new rod is bowed again. Not as big of a fight, but I'll be dammed if she didn't just snag #2. A pretty little 19"er. At this point, 10 to 15 more rods show up.....lol.
Now, things have slowed a little, and I'm digging for fleas again. Wife has gone to the truck for something and I look up while bent over and, "OH SNAP" , there's men in green suits heading my way, "CRAP!!" I had forgotten to get my license, but honestly, I wasn't really worried. I turned to the guys beside me and asked if they had license and they were good. I had no idea what to expect. Long story short, got a warning , but had to purchase a license on the spot by phone. Shew!!
Now that that drama had passed, I proceeded to pull my lines in to check bait, and as luck would have it that new rod had a nice little black drum attached. A nice surprise to finish off the scarefest! 
We had a really nice time, and I could not have been anymore excited for my wife. She is totally hooked now. (Not sure if thats a good thing)
Today, we went back to Surfside, as as all the previous days, nothing but spot steeling bait. We did have the police officer on the golf cart come by and ask if we were going to be out much longer. As it happens, some touron bitched about us fishing there. He told me he had told them we had just as much right to be there as they did. That was a first in my 48 years. I guess we wont be able to fish there much longer.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good report and thanks for the pictures, I'd say your trip was a success. Someone complaining about you fishing ??, unreal, it's a different world sadly.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Had the same thing happen to me at Hilton Head this year. The beach patrol told them I had as much right to fish there as they did to sun bathe. Oh well, glad you and your family had a good trip.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the report, Rick. It looks like you all had a great time and got some good ones. Did ya'll keep that slot red?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Thanks for the report, Rick. It looks like you all had a great time and got some good ones. Did ya'll keep that slot red?


Nope AJ, I let her make the call. Seeing as the week had not produced any more fish she opted to put it back. 
Between you and me, I was ready to clean out the cooler. I spent most of the week acting as some sort of a surf fishing first mate! It was fun and I got more satisfaction assisting everyone else. My turn comes in late Oct. You need to block off that week and hit PI with us!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Nice Report*

wow you did great and got lucky they the green suits gave
you a nice break as they can be tough but this
time of year they be nice to tourists lol.....


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Those are very nice drum! Great Job!


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice fish, ya'll. It's good to see somebody doing well because I have had no luck on Folly lately.


----------

